# Friendly male in Indiana



## FriendlyFeral (Mar 9, 2010)

This beautiful male cat was captured in the trap-neuter-release program for feral cats. He is FAR too friendly to be out in the wild. He is approxametly two years old, neutered, up to date on vaccinations, but he tested positive for Feline Leukemia. Needs a loving home to live out the rest of his years in happiness. He is also polydactyl--he has two dewclaws on each front paw. He loves to be petted and will lay for hours while you pet him! Very calm and easy going. 

Must go to a single cat home, or a home with other FeLV cats 
Indoor only. 

Please, if you have any interest, contact me.


----------

